# Best athletes in college ball.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

We all know that athletic ability is pretty much #1 when looking at pro prospects. Athletic ability is the only consistent way to tell if one player is better than the next. Sure you have shooting, dribbling, smarts etc. But athletic ability is the reason why players like Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett and Tracy McGrady dominate the NBA.


So here is what I think are the top athletes in college.

1)Hakim Warrick
2)TJ Ford
3)Julius Hodge
4)Ronald Dupree
5)Chris Bosh
6)Carmelo Anthony 
7)Dahntay Jones
8)Josh Howard
9)Rickey Paulding
10)David Lee


The others.....
Romian Sato
Jabahri Brown
Troy Bell
Ben Gordon
Hassan Adams
Joe Shipp
Desmon Farmer
Dee Brown
Bernard Robinson
Darmetreis Kilgore
Reece Gaines
Dwyane Wade
Billy Richmond
Antonio Burks


(It is a very hard subject to cover, but I just used overall athletic ability, foot speed, quickness, and jumping ability. If you just do jumping ability I think it is between Paulding and Ronald Dupree though.)


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

James White! He jumps like Vinsanity, but that's honestly all he got in common with Carter.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Will Bynum - He's never gonna be anything special, but at 5'8 he can throw down some crazy dunks


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> We all know that athletic ability is pretty much #1 when looking at pro prospects. Athletic ability is the only consistent way to tell if one player is better than the next. Sure you have shooting, dribbling, smarts etc. But athletic ability is the reason why players like Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett and Tracy McGrady dominate the NBA.
> 
> 
> ...


My boy Dupree is a great athlete and is tougher than the average bear. Name another SG who has to guard PFs?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not to disagree with your premise but talent comes first,how much athletic ability did guys like bird and magic have?


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah, but u can only marginally improve athletic ability, whereas some players become better shooter and become more skilled. Players like Magic and Bird had other characteristics that are unique and they are the exception rather than the rule. By the way, they both had a 30 inch vertical.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes i would have to agree with u saying Hakim Warrick is the top athlete in NCAA...This man can jump out of the gym and he is pretty quick on his feet..I love watching him at the Dome every home game..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> By the way, they both had a 30 inch vertical.


:laugh: There is no freaken way that both of those guys had a 30 inch vertical. Magic was 6'9 and could barely dunk. Bird wasn't much better. I don't know for sure but I think low-mid 20's in more accurate.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

30 inches is decent for a professional athlete, but by no means a great vertical. It definately doesn't imply great athletic ability.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah I forgot about James White, he should be on the top 10.

As for athletic ability, well there are always players that do great and are not athletic. But for the most part if you make a list of the top 20 players in the NBA, I bet 15 of them are athletically superior to their compitition on most nights.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

MY TOP TEN IS....


1.DAVID WEST
2.BRIAN COOK
3.DWAYNE WADE
4.REECE GAINES
5.JOSH HOWARD
6.HOLLIS PRICE
7.CARMELO ANTHONY
8.DARIUS RICE
9.T.J. FORD
10.KEITH BOGANS

NOT FAR BEHIND IS
JASON GARDNER
EMEKA OKAFOR 
MIKE SWEETNEY
J.J. REDICK
NICK COLLISON
BRANDIN KNIGHT
TROY BELL
BEN GORDON


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:laugh:
Dude what in the hell is your criteria for athletic ability? West is the best athletic in college. Well I bet you money if they measured there athletic skill by running, jumping and doing agility drills, West would not even be in the top 10!

You have some good thoughts but athletic ability is a combination of jumping, quickness and foot speed. Cook is not athletic at all in my book because he can't jump, he is not really strong and he is not really quick. Rice is a good athlete but he is not super quick either and doesn't have great speed.

I really have no idea how you made this list. How is Jason Garner, Mike Sweetney, Redick, and Knight athletic? They are all ok players but there basketball skills make them successful, not there athletic abililty!

So please defend your statements because they make no sense to me.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Warrick then Paulding but then I haven't seen every player but what I have seen those two are frontrunners. James White shouldn't count because he is not playing this season but he would easily be regarded one of the top next year. Also, Carmelo is actually pretty athletic...he did win a dunk contest and David Lee. Lebron would have been tops next year but he is going to the NBA and can already be top 5 athletically in the pros next year.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

What about Erick Craven from USC!!! This guy can jump out of the gym and is quicker than anyone in the pac 10. West coast gets no love. 

Also, there is no way Magic and Bird had 30 inch verticals!!! I also dont agree that 30 inch is an average vertical! Thats BS! 30 inches is better than average. They did a vertical inch test at the slam dunk contest at least 5 years ago(this was the dunk contest that kobe was in along with steve francis) and those two were jumpin around 37 inches. Now you tell me that those two guys who are some of the best leapers in the NBA jump 37, then 30 is damn good. Bird and Magic were probably around low 20's. Bird was probably high teens. Spudd WEbb has some vertical though.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Bernard Robinson*

Im glad you included him, he is an amazing athlete. Hes quick enough to guard anyone and has the stength and ups to guard the post. He is the big tens best athlete i believe.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> MY TOP TEN IS....
> 
> 
> ...


Are u joking, Brian cook isnt even top 3 on his team in terms of athleticsm (Head, Brown, Powell) Your list is obvious mistaking talented players for just phenomal athletes which is what the topic was about in the first place.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> 
> Are u joking, Brian cook isnt even top 3 on his team in terms of athleticsm (Head, Brown, Powell) Your list is obvious mistaking talented players for just phenomal athletes which is what the topic was about in the first place.


Cook is a lot more athletic than you think but I do agree that he doesn't belong on the list. I have gone and watched a couple of his games and I watch all of them on TV, even tape them. Cook has really improved on his dribbling skills and will be able to play the 3 spot in the NBA if it's necessary.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Errick Craven is the most athletic NCAA player. Remember when Charlie Bell was rated #1 in the athleticism category at the pre-draft camps? Craven is an athlete of a similar type.
My top 10:
Errick Craven
Rickey Paulding
James White
Dantay Jones
Hakim Warrick
Dwayne Wade
Desmond Farmer
Romain Sato
Rashad McCants
Andre Patterson

Also, Carmelo Anthony is not very athletic at all, that's why people copare him to G-Rob. 30'' is a respectable vert, but it depends how larg you are. Amare Stoudemire's vert was 30'' at the pre-draft camps, Chris Wilcox's led big men at 36'', however several guards had verts over Wilcox's.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

TheGoods.


Can you tell me how can you not have guys like Dupree and Bosh not on your list? And I thought about Craven but I just have not seen him enough to make sure.

And I think Carmelo is athletic, he is like Paul Pierce, he is strong and has good leg strenght, not a great leaper but is a strong leaper and obviously has quickness and size. A very well developed 19 year old and that is part of the reason why he is so good so early, same thing goes with LeBron's success.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Kelvin Torbert is very athletic, like Jason Richardson.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re: Ozzy...*

Bosh is a good but not great athlete for his size, but among guys of his body type both Kevin Garnett and Jerome Moiso are better athletes, Bosh is still good for a bigman but remeber in the atheticism rankings Wilcox was rated 14 and Hilario 30something and they were the highest rated bigmen followed by Stoudemire and Gadzuric. As for Anthony, he is a good athlete, but for a wing he's nothing special. Anthony is not as athletic as versatile wings like Odom or Mashburn. At this stage Anthony reminds me most of Antawn Jamison (Pierce comparison is moot because Anthony is 6-8 240 and can't hit a 3, and Pierce is 6-6 220 and is a gunner) at UNC, and that's about where his athleticism is at. Also, Dupree is athletic but top 20 even is overdoing it. 

Athleticism is the combination of speed, leaping ability, relative dexterity in air, among other things, that's why Kobe is a superior athlete to Gerald Wallace despite only a small dicrepancy in vert height.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bernard Robinson Jr. should be right up there too when it comes to athleticism.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Andre Iguodala should make a list somewhere...:yes: 



> Bosh is a good but not great athlete for his size, but among guys of his body type both Kevin Garnett and Jerome Moiso are better athletes, Bosh is still good for a bigman but remeber in the atheticism rankings Wilcox was rated 14 and Hilario 30something and they were the highest rated bigmen followed by Stoudemire and Gadzuric.


How is he not a great athlete for his size? Give me 5 guys more athletic than him at 6'10 in college basketball.


> As for Anthony, he is a good athlete, but for a wing he's nothing special. Anthony is not as athletic as versatile wings like Odom or Mashburn. At this stage Anthony reminds me most of Antawn Jamison (Pierce comparison is moot because Anthony is 6-8 240 and can't hit a 3, and Pierce is 6-6 220 and is a gunner) at UNC, and that's about where his athleticism is at.


Jamison is twice the athlete of Mashburn, so that was a strange comment. Also, Jamison was a C/F at UNC, whereas Anthony plays equally well on the wings as in the lane. Anthony is 220, BTW, and Pierce is 230, and Anthony can in fact shoot the three, but it isn't his shot.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> What about Erick Craven from USC!!! This guy can jump out of the gym and is quicker than anyone in the pac 10. West coast gets no love.
> 
> Also, there is no way Magic and Bird had 30 inch verticals!!! I also dont agree that 30 inch is an average vertical! Thats BS! 30 inches is better than average. They did a vertical inch test at the slam dunk contest at least 5 years ago(this was the dunk contest that kobe was in along with steve francis) and those two were jumpin around 37 inches. Now you tell me that those two guys who are some of the best leapers in the NBA jump 37, then 30 is damn good. Bird and Magic were probably around low 20's. Bird was probably high teens. Spudd WEbb has some vertical though.


Remember Bill Curley? I remember he had the worst vertical in the NBA...it was measured 14 inches or somewhere around there if I recall :laugh: .


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Most Athletic Player In College Basketball -


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: re: Ozzy...*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> (Pierce comparison is moot because Anthony is 6-8 240 and can't hit a 3, and Pierce is 6-6 220 and is a gunner)


Have you ever seen Anthony play? I watch him every game..And he can shot the 3 and the player on Syracuse u are probly thinking of is Hakim Warrick he can make a 3 for anything..


----------



## NuggetFan38 (Feb 21, 2003)

I think Marcus Hatten from St. John's should be on the list because he is probably the fastest player in the Big East, gets like 5-6 rebounds a game listed 6-1 (he looks a lot shorter), and is one of the top steals guys in the NCAA.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lidstrom</b>!
> Most Athletic Player In College Basketball -


Torbert is a phenomanal athlete(although not even close to the best) He has incredible jumping Ability but lacks quickness and explosiveness on his jumps which is evident by the fact he hardly ever dunks despite his amzing ups. He cant get up quick ala Bernard Robinson who should be considered a top 5 straight athlete in the country. Anyone who has seen him play extensively can vouch for me too.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

*The Real List*

1. James White
2. Hakim Warrick
3. Bernard Robinson
4. Erick Craven
5. Rickey Paulding
6. Jabihra Brown
7. Chris Bosh
8. Carmelo Anthony (Did Glenn Robinson ever win the High School Dunk contest)
9. Raymond Felton
10. David Lee


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes, I have seen Anthony play, many times. For whom-ever said Jamison is more athletic than Mashburn, you are flat out wrong. 
Anthony is 240, ESPN had an entire article 2 weeks ago on how he spent the entire summer bulking up. He is 240 and Pierce is not 230 nor is he really 6-7, he's 6-6 and 'Melo is a true 6-8. Anthony cannot shoot from outside, it isn't that he doesn't, he does and he shoots a medocre percentage. I'm pretty sure he's a 31% 3-shooter, Antawn Jamison was like a 42% 3-shooter at UNC but played mostly inside. If YOU have ever seen Anthony play you'd know he scores mostly out-quicking guys in the low post like Jamison does. And he's not at all like G-Rob (who scores mostly on 15 ft. fades, which 'Melo can't hit). Anothony is a good athlete, but nothing special. There are few wings that have special athleticism, that's why Darius Miles was billed as the next great thing, that's why Lebron and Travis Outlaw (if he declares) will both be 1st rounders, and that's why Kobe and T-Mac and MJ (5 years ago) dominate. Be truthful, who would you rather have 'Melo or Lebron? Lebron and 'Melo each scored in the mid-30's when they faced off 2 years ago, but James is simply a superior athlete and it separates him. Anthony's class didn't have many athletic wings other than Lenny Cooke (who is more athletic than Anthony), but Lebron's class has 3 besides Lebron who make 'Melo look flat-footed (Deng, Ebi and Outlaw, and maybe Badaine).

As for Bosh, he is a good athlete for his size, but a great athlete at 6-10 or 6-11 is extremely rare and Bosh is not that rare. Amare, Wilcox, and Nene are abberations. Bosh is not as athletic as Moiso is and any line with KG in it is stupid. Bosh is probably on the level that Rashard Lewis is athletically. I also think his game is very similar to Lewis' becuase of their similar shape and natural abilities. Lewis is a good athlete but not great. McDyess, Wilcox, Amare, KG, those are the bigmen who are great athletes, not Lewis, Webber, Brand, Dirk, who are good athletes.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> For whom-ever said Jamison is more athletic than Mashburn, you are flat out wrong.


Lets see, Jamison is quicker, faster, more explosive, and has more ups. Mashburn beats him in strength. As for Bosh, can you give me five college big men more athletic? Didn't think so. He beats small forwards off the dribble. Percentages don't mean a great deal unless they are a shooter, which Anthony isn't. Have you ever seen him play? If you did, the you'd know he can shoot the three. ESPN always spouts B.S.. Wasn't it this summer he played on the U.S. Junior team, and was officially weighed in at 217? (My bad if it wasn't)


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

THe Goods must be west coast because he has seen eric craven play! That guy is unbelievable. I have seem him do some spinning layups that would make any NBA player look bad. 

Eric Craven reminds me of harold minor...only because they went to the same school and are both lefties.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> :laugh:
> Dude what in the hell is your criteria for athletic ability? West is the best athletic in college. Well I bet you money if they measured there athletic skill by running, jumping and doing agility drills, West would not even be in the top 10!
> 
> ...


I just listed on best athletes overall in college basketball but the best athletes in college ball based upon athletic ability is ...

Julius Page 
Jarvis Hayes
Luther Head
Carmelo Anthony
Julius Hodge
Dahntay Jones
Ronald Dupree
Dwayne Wade
Josh Howard
Doug Wrenn 

not far behind is...
Jawad Williams
T.J. Ford
Marquis Daniels
Raymond Felton
Keith Bogans 

You cant top that list... Hakim Warrick is ok but he's not showing me nothing this year Syracuse is basically being carried on their backs by the 2 diaper dandies and Duany. I hardly notice Warrick playing when I watch Syracuse so basically he's just a bum and he's no way competing with anybody on my list in athletic ability.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hakim is a "bum"*

Coming from a guy who thinks Jason Gardner, Keith Bogans and Brian Cook will go 3,4 and 5 in the draft.

What games have you been watching??

He is averging 16 pts, 9 rebs a game on a top 15 team and he is a "bum". Good call  How many SU Games have you watched????

And almost all his points are due to his tremendous athletic ability.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Hakim is a "bum"*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Coming from a guy who thinks Jason Gardner, Keith Bogans and Brian Cook will go 3,4 and 5 in the draft.
> 
> What games have you been watching??
> ...


Those 3 guys are the seniors and will have an immediate impact on any team they end up going to Warrick is a bum in my opinion and syracuse is not a top 15 team and they are a top 15 team which they're not right now watching su vs. msu its because of the 2 diaper dandies and duany they're #17


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

The Goods:

I see where you are coming from on some of your opinions, but Carmelo Anthony can shoot the 3. Mike Miller and Joe Johnson, both excellent shooter, shoot 35 and 32 percent respectively, from downtown. Today, vs. MSU, Anthony is making threes look like foul shots (5-5 in the first half!). He hits treys with ease, and can shoot from midrange as well. Still think he can't shoot?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hakim is a "bum"*



> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> 
> 
> Those 3 guys are the seniors and will have an immediate impact on any team they end up going to Warrick is a bum in my opinion and syracuse is not a top 15 team and they are a top 15 team which they're not right now watching su vs. msu its because of the 2 diaper dandies and duany they're #17


First off, SU is #15 in the AP Poll, and will jump to around #12 if they win today. 

I am a hardcore SU fan for several years. I have seen them play live two times, and several times on TV this year. And Warrick has been there second best player this year, better then GMac and Kueth Duany. Do you think he is not athletic today?


But I obviously I bow to your knowledge, as you can use such terms as "diaper dandies"


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Finally i get a syracuse fan to back me up!!!! and Hakim is not even close to being a Bum he is the 2nd best player on Syracuse 16 and 9 a game and you call that being a bum..DONT THINK SO!


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm a Syracuse fan, but the only reason I like Syracuse is cuz I'm a die hard Carmelo Anthony fan. And to say Hakim is not ath;etic is stupid, thats all he uses to score. He can jump, he has long arms, he move, he's got it all. If Carmelo goes to the NBA, this will be McNamara's and Warrick's team, and expect Hakim to be puttin up the numbers Carmelo is puttin up now. (And Carmelo almost gave me a couple of heart attacks when he fell to the floor).


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> (And Carmelo almost gave me a couple of heart attacks when he fell to the floor).


yea same here..I swear my heart stop pounding when that happened


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> Also, there is no way Magic and Bird had 30 inch verticals!!! I also dont agree that 30 inch is an average vertical! Thats BS! 30 inches is better than average. They did a vertical inch test at the slam dunk contest at least 5 years ago(this was the dunk contest that kobe was in along with steve francis) and those two were jumpin around 37 inches. Now you tell me that those two guys who are some of the best leapers in the NBA jump 37, then 30 is damn good. Bird and Magic were probably around low 20's. Bird was probably high teens. Spudd WEbb has some vertical though.



Francis is at 42 inches, and 30 inches is average. I am a fairly good athlete, but I don't work out or anything and I am at 28.5. It's easy to get to 30 with enough work. Now to get above 30 is hard because you need that freakish natural ability. So you are right in the fact that 37 is a big vertical, but it's because most people plateau around 30-32. But I agree, Magic and Bird didn't have 30 inch verticals, Bird just wasn't a jumper, and Magic had too much weight


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Some people measure their verticles from a flat-footed position, some with a step or two...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> We all know that athletic ability is pretty much #1 when looking at pro prospects. Athletic ability is the only consistent way to tell if one player is better than the next. Sure you have shooting, dribbling, smarts etc. But athletic ability is the reason why players like Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett and Tracy McGrady dominate the NBA.
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but Ricky Paulding should be higher. Julius Hodge shouldn't even be on the list, he's just not strong enough.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

In the dunk contest they were figuring running verticals and bythe way, Kobe's vertical from a running start is at least 42 because his head is level with the rim on some replays. Same for desmond mason. Kobe is 6-6 so his head gets up to 10 feet and that is a 42 inch differeence.
Bird was tested at 30 inches from a standing 2 foot jumping position. Vince Carter , Jordan, Spud Webb, etc were all in the mid 40's.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TMOD there is a monumental difference between the NCAA and the NBA 3. As I recall, Miller shot in the 40's in college and Joe Johnson has improved his shot in his 2 seasons. Melo takes very few and he's often open when he takes them. I've seen Melo play before, and in HS too, he isn't a good shooter outside 18 ft. He has good form but he's just not a shooter. His game is on the inside against weaker and slower SFs.

As for the Hakim Warrick argument, he is Darius Miles without the freakish athleticism. He's a good athlete but not superb. The thing is Miles was more advanced when he came out than Warrick is now and Warrick would be 3 years older entering the league than Miles when he entered the league. Miles is almost officially a bust, and at this point, I have no reason to believe that Warrick will be better than a poor-man's DMiles (or an Eddie Robinson without the decent shot). And whomever said Warrick was the 2nd best Orangeman, you're right but not for long. I think McNamera has more potential and is more valuable to the team.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

thx for pointing out that the NBA and college 3 point lines are a different length and %s drop because of it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Darius Miles comparison is quite frankly retarted. Its time NBADraft.net get their head out of their butts on this one, as people such as the goods are now quoting this ridiculous comparison 

I am hardly a draft expert,and I come here to learn, but I do know SU players, as they are my team.

- Hakim is less athletic, weaker outside, but MUCH. MUCH stronger post player then Miles. Why even compare the two? There games are not similar at all. Darius would have been a 3 in college. Hakim projects purely as a 4 at this point, those are the skills he possesses. Can he fill out enough to play the 4 at the NBA. I don't know.


----------



## JokerToTheThief (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> 
> 
> yea same here..I swear my heart stop pounding when that happened


If Anthony had any thoughts about staying for another year, that fall should make him see the risk in not declaring.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JokerToTheThief</b>!
> 
> 
> If Anthony had any thoughts about staying for another year, that fall should make him see the risk in not declaring.


out here is Syracuse he told one of the news station that the nba isnt going anywhere and it can wait for him


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> - Hakim is less athletic, weaker outside, but MUCH. MUCH stronger post player then Miles. Why even compare the two? There games are not similar at all. Darius would have been a 3 in college. Hakim projects purely as a 4 at this point, those are the skills he possesses. Can he fill out enough to play the 4 at the NBA. I don't know.


i wouldnt say Hakim is that much less athletic then Miles..But he doesnt have any kind of a outside game..and as far i no Miles doesnt either he is more of a bring in to the hole and slam it down just like Hakim is..


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> The Darius Miles comparison is quite frankly retarted. Its time NBADraft.net get their head out of their butts on this one, as people such as the goods are now quoting this ridiculous comparison
> 
> I am hardly a draft expert,and I come here to learn, but I do know SU players, as they are my team.
> ...


Warrick seems to be very comparable to Stomile Swift to me. I never saw him like Darius Miles except for the fact that both are undersize 4s with athletic ability. Warrick has much more post presence than Miles. Warrick reminds me alot of Swift.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Hakim Warrick a 4? HAHAHAHA, excuse me while I reflect on that statement. Warrick is not even 6-7 and weighs about 205 lb and you say a 4 hahahahahahaha. Warrick is a weak 3 at best.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Hakim Warrick a 4? HAHAHAHA, excuse me while I reflect on that statement. Warrick is not even 6-7 and weighs about 205 lb and you say a 4 hahahahahahaha. Warrick is a weak 3 at best.


Warrick is a 4 in college. I never said pros bud. Warrick is more like 6' 9 and 210.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I said 4 in pro's, and that why I said I don't know if he will be good or not.

Basically, Hakim does not have the skill set to play the 3, based on the many times I have seen him play. He is a 4 or nothing at the NBA level. Can he handle the 4 given the inherent size limitations of his 6-8 tiny frame. Who knows. It creates enough doubt in me to wonder if he is really a top prospect.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well JuniorNoboa:

I think your way off, Warrick would be a fine 3 in the NBA. He has great athletic skill, he is a very good slasher, and he has a much improved jump shot. And with time that jump shot will get even better. He is to fast to play at the 4 spot, he is athletic enough to play the 3 so why not put him there.

And his handle is way to good to be a 4. Take KG for example, not comparing the two, but KG doesn't have a great 3 point shot, but he can play the 3 so why can't Hakim?

And to The Truth....about Hodge.


Well again he has a genetic difference with the myosin in his muscle cells. He is strong, he just can't gain muscle mass. And how in the hell can you call him unathletic? Heck he can play the PG position and penetrate easily because of his quickness and speed. He is a very good athlete, doesn't get tired that often and has very good overall quickness and agility. Sure he doesn't look like it, but he is a fine athlete!

And I had Paulding low because he is not a good athlete when talking lateral movement, he is very stiff at times, not really quick with his feet etc.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

There are very few guys who can play PF in the league and are below 6-9. Elton Brand is a bull, the Lakers don't need anyone, Shareef Abdur Rahim is really a combo F but is skilled enough to play PF and that's about it, unless you consider Fizer a PF, then he too is competant because of strength. Warrick is a NCAA 4, however, in the NBA he'd be a 3. He really is about 6-7 not 6-8 or 6-9 (note that every NCAA draftee last year was overmeasured in college except for Jared Jefferies), and he might weigh 210. His skills are limited, and he's used to simply going to the post and going baseline (that's his move). If you ever saw Darius Miles in HS, he was exactly like that. Miles may have been a highlight reel, but he was mostly scoring from the post in a similar manner. Miles is unable to do so in the pros because he gets pushed around and can't hit a jumper, Warrick will have the same thing happen to him. On top of that Warrick is not half the defender or shotblocker that Miles is. At the moment Warrick would be a very bad 3 in the NBA, he could not play 4 any day of the week, Miles tried it for about 15 games his rookie year and he got shoved around like a ragdoll (the Clipps also lost most of those games). Regardless, Warrick is no more an NBA prospect than any other athletic swingman with no range or D. But the purpose of this thread was best athletes in college, so let's get off this topic.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*This is in respone to Desert Nomad*

Where did you get that vertical information from. I am not doubting that Kobe could get 42 inches. I am kind of hesitant to believe bird could jump 30 inches from a standstill. 

Jordan from a standstill was mid 40's? I dont doubt it but I want to know where you got that information.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: This is in respone to Desert Nomad*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Where did you get that vertical information from. I am not doubting that Kobe could get 42 inches. I am kind of hesitant to believe bird could jump 30 inches from a standstill.
> 
> Jordan from a standstill was mid 40's? I dont doubt it but I want to know where you got that information.


That is wrong. Jordan had a 44-45 vertical after a running start. Kobe's is 42 with Carter at 43-45. Bird was around 22-24 at a running start, Magic was around 25. The lowest was Bill Curley, he had 14. Rex Chapman had a 42 once. Francis is 44. Wilkins was around 40-42. Shaq is like 36. Wilt had a vertical over 40. Mike Wilson has a 56 and he set the record for the highest dunked height at 12 feet. Spud was 48-50 if I remember. TMac peaks at 40.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: This is in respone to Desert Nomad*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> That is wrong. Jordan had a 44-45 vertical after a running start. Kobe's is 42 with Carter at 43-45. Bird was around 22-24 at a running start, Magic was around 25. The lowest was Bill Curley, he had 14. Rex Chapman had a 42 once. Francis is 44. Wilkins was around 40-42. Shaq is like low 30s. Wilt had a vertical over 40. Mike Wilson has a 56 and he set the record for the highest dunked height at 12 feet. Spud was 48-50 if I remember. TMac peaks at 40.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

melvin sanders of ok state should be considered. great defender and he recorded a 7'4'' highjump in highschool. 

anybody know how dmase compares to jrich in verticals?


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: This is in respone to Desert Nomad*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> That is wrong. Jordan had a 44-45 vertical after a running start. Kobe's is 42 with Carter at 43-45. Bird was around 22-24 at a running start, Magic was around 25. The lowest was Bill Curley, he had 14. Rex Chapman had a 42 once. Francis is 44. Wilkins was around 40-42. Shaq is like 36. Wilt had a vertical over 40. Mike Wilson has a 56 and he set the record for the highest dunked height at 12 feet. Spud was 48-50 if I remember. TMac peaks at 40.



I am not doubting these numbers but I would like to know where you came up with them and if they have all players listed there.


P.S. 
Get off Michael Wilson


----------

